# Project Ukulele: Spiritual Successor To RareWare Games Being Developed



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

​It looks like everyone got tired and afraid of the possible future of any kind of adventure game from now Xbox owned Rare. So the original developers decided to take matters into their own hands.​​ 


> Former core members of Rare have announced they are working on a new game. The team's new studio, Playtonic Games, plans to reveal details of its upcoming game "Project Ukulele" later this week.
> Playtonic is aiming to turn its new project into a "worthy spiritual successor" to games team members helped build in the past, games like Donkey Kong,Banjo-Kazooie, and Viva Pinata.
> 
> The Playtonic team includes the programmer of Donkey Kong Country, the character designer behind both Banjo and Kazooie, and the artist "who made your console fit to burst with lavish environments" across several Rare games over the course of a decade.


 
 Official Site

​

KICKSTARTER: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 10, 2015)

It's actually happening. I feel like I can die happy now.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 10, 2015)

Meant to share this image as well, which gives me super excited goosebumps, directly from their website.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 10, 2015)

A new Conker-type game would be lovely.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2015)

I would like to see that


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 10, 2015)

Some lizard thing, and something else behind him. At first I thought the creature in the back had a beak, but after I brightened the image, I saw it was the character in the fronts ear.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Feb 11, 2015)

The new Donkey Kong games are okay, but meh, they lack the oomph old Rare used to give them. Hopefully these guys "get it".


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Meant to share this image as well, which gives me super excited goosebumps, directly from their website.


Please new Banjo-Kazooie.  Please multiplatform.  HYPE!


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 11, 2015)

Looks like a elephant to me, hmm DKC??

edit: Well  a spiritual successor, maybe something with just the animal buddies.


----------



## Chary (Feb 11, 2015)

I want to be hyped, but does anyone remember the last time "former key members" of a company (naughty dog) came together to make a game? We got Sonic Boom. Then again, this IS Rare we're talking about.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2015)

omgpwn666 said:


> Some lizard thing, and something else behind him. At first I thought the creature in the back had a beak, but after I brightened the image, I saw it was the character in the fronts ear.


 
Gave it a go myself and it's definitely a lizard of some kind. The second character is probably a bird, more than likely a parrot or macaw to fit with the tropical theme.



Spoiler


----------



## Xzi (Feb 11, 2015)

Chary said:


> I want to be hyped, but does anyone remember the last time "former key members" of a company (naughty dog) came together to make a game? We got Sonic Boom. Then again, this IS Rare we're talking about.


Indeed.  Rare was awesome before Microshit Games derped them up hard.  Microsoft has done way too much yo-yoing in quality over the years.


----------



## Coto (Feb 11, 2015)

WE WANT CONKER BAD FUR DAY / DINNOSAUR PLANET SEQUELS .

You will be greeted from all the fans around the world that saw masterpieces back in the SNES / N64 era


----------



## Walker D (Feb 11, 2015)

Holy crap ...my first real hype of 2015   


gogogo Playtonic Games !


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Indeed.  Rare was awesome before Microshit Games derped them up hard.  Microsoft has done way too much yo-yoing in quality over the years.


That's the original rare though. 

I have 900% more faith knowing the guys that left DUE to Microsoft being asshats, are creating the game. 

I also hope they partner back up with Nintendo to do it, then maybe it can pave the way for them creating content for Nintendo again.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Feb 11, 2015)

_Chaz_ said:


> Gave it a go myself and it's definitely a lizard of some kind. The second character is probably a bird, more than likely a parrot or macaw to fit with the tropical theme.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Informative picture, thanks for making this. Makes it easier to show to my friends.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

Am I remembering wrong, or did A Hat in Time stop updating?

If so, at least Banjo fans are getting their spiritual successor one way or the other.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 11, 2015)

Gahars said:


> Am I remembering wrong, or did A Hat in Time stop updating?


 
Looks like the official page updated on 2nd of this month. No mention of it stopping, as far as I can see.


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh I would kill to get a new GOOD Banjo game... The Banjo (instrument) was pretty aparent in the Banjo games, what games had Ukulele music?
Then again, a SPIRITUAL successor often takes most elements of an old game and throws new characters, new environments etc. Maybe Ukulele is the lizard cousin of Banjo?  hypehypehypehypehype 
*starts praying to cthulhu* please be a Wii U title.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 11, 2015)

_Chaz_ said:


> Looks like the official page updated on 2nd of this month. No mention of it stopping, as far as I can see.


 

Well that's good. I could've sworn there was some shenanigans or drama, but I might just be thinking of another game.

When it comes to Kickstarted titles, Lord knows there's plenty of that to go around.


----------



## Issac (Feb 11, 2015)

Hold on a minute... 


> Having helped *create* many *hits*, including the *Donkey Kong Country* & *Banjo Kazooie *series of games, we're now on a mission to bring you the video game* stars of the future *that are inspired by our past!


 
Since listing both DKC and Banjo Kazooie, probably won't be either of those. And "Stars of the future" inspired by our "past". Past = dinosaurs, future = starfox.. so a spiritual successor to Starfox adventures? I hope not :/


----------



## GHANMI (Feb 11, 2015)

Chary said:


> I want to be hyped, but does anyone remember the last time "former key members" of a company (naughty dog) came together to make a game? We got Sonic Boom. Then again, this IS Rare we're talking about.


 

The former key members from Naughty Dog are a different case. They didn't part exactly on amicable terms... Perhaps Sonic 2006 Part II is the answer why.

As for Rare, they kept developing tons of stuff Phil Spencer (who was their higher-up for ten years before his promotion) kept trashing.
NoA almost cancelled GoldenEye 64 but still published it even after their initial cancellation and them missing the deadline (and not being happy with the blood and style). GoldenEye would have never happened under Microsoft.


----------



## Sliter (Feb 11, 2015)

Issac said:


> Hold on a minute...
> 
> 
> Since listing both DKC and Banjo Kazooie, probably won't be either of those. And "Stars of the future" inspired by our "past". Past = dinosaurs, future = starfox.. so a spiritual successor to Starfox adventures? I hope not :/


 
star fox adventures 2 confirmed


----------



## Walker D (Feb 11, 2015)

> You can read all about our venture and see the first artwork for our game in Edge issue 277, which is on sale from February 12.


 
good, I'm waiting for that 12th


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 11, 2015)

This is neat. I miss Rare's old platformers. Donkey Kong 64 will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Feb 11, 2015)

Wait what console are they developing for? o.o


----------



## ploggy (Feb 11, 2015)

I think it's a multiplatform title. But I'll be getting the Wiiu version for sure


----------



## Steena (Feb 11, 2015)

Ex rare core staff already tried to get together to talk about a B&K spiritual successor a couple years ago, but it didn't fly. Anyone remembers? I was so disappointed when they eventually said it couldn't happen.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/09/27/ex-rare-devs-planning-banjo-tooie-spiritual-successor

The two shadowy figures simply indicate a B&K spiritual successor in my opinion (two main characters, similar dialogue, etc), there's not much reading between the lines to be had, this isn't some kojima shit. Regardless of what it is, I only hope they get the spirit of old rare down, this would be the first 2015/2016 game I'm genuinely interested in following as it develops.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2015)

Steena said:


> Ex rare core staff already tried to get together to talk about a B&K spiritual successor a couple years ago, but it didn't fly. Anyone remembers? I was so disappointed when they eventually said it couldn't happen.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/09/27/ex-rare-devs-planning-banjo-tooie-spiritual-successor
> 
> The two shadowy figures simply indicate a B&K spiritual successor in my opinion (two main characters, similar dialogue, etc), there's not much reading between the lines to be had, this isn't some kojima shit. Regardless of what it is, I only hope they get the spirit of old rare down, this would be the first 2015/2016 game I'm genuinely interested in following as it develops.



If you actually read the official website, they even mention that they were the same people that kicked around that idea back in 2012, and mention that while it wasn't possible than, it is now becoming a reality.


----------



## Steena (Feb 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> If you actually read the official website, they even mention that they were the same people that kicked around that idea back in 2012, and mention that while it wasn't possible than, it is now becoming a reality.


Yeah, realized it a moment too late, but thanks nonetheless for pointing it out.


----------



## Wellington2k (Feb 11, 2015)

....yes... Thank you... Thank you so much...   
My inner child is dancing to the sweet sounds of Freezeezy Peak right now.


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 11, 2015)

Didn't they try this before and gave up because they were just too busy? (or something).

I mean I love old school rare and everything but until they show something legit (unlike last time) I don't want to get my hopes up (like last time).


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 11, 2015)

Vanth88 said:


> Didn't they try this before and gave up because they were just too busy? (or something).
> 
> I mean I love old school rare and everything but until they show something legit (unlike last time) I don't want to get my hopes up (like last time).



I literally just posted about this, TWO posts above yours.


----------



## Smash Br0 (Feb 11, 2015)

Is Grant Kirkhope in on this too? His music is a big part of what made RARE games so memorable.


----------



## Vanth88 (Feb 11, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I literally just posted about this, TWO posts above yours.


 
Correction you posted that THREE posts above mine Sir and I don't read no more than the first page anyways, so there.

The real reason is when I visited the page I didn't comment on it until later which meant when I did there were already posts that had been created (namely yours, Sir). So don't start with me man I have a legit excuse for not seeing your comment.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 11, 2015)

fucking awesome!!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 11, 2015)

Until footage/more information is released, I'm more exited for A Hat in Time. You need more to sell me than "Oh hey we were in a company that one time".


----------



## regnad (Feb 11, 2015)

Any word on what system(s) this will be for? Or did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## lokomelo (Feb 11, 2015)

"Ukulele", at least in my language (Portuguese) is a kind of acoustic guitar, witch reminds me that Banjo is another kind of acoustic guitar...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Feb 11, 2015)

YAAH HUH!

*such memories*

could maybe be a next gen dinosaur planet reboot?

that thing has Conker's eyes...but it looks like a lizard or some sort of reptile


----------



## elm (Feb 11, 2015)

ploggy said:


> I think it's a multiplatform title. But I'll be getting the Wiiu version for sure


 

I second that.. But I did buy an Xbox One just in case it didn't make it to the Nintendo console. But I am for one  to see some good fun similar games like Banjo, Conker, Perfect Dark, coming out.


----------



## Kikirini (Feb 11, 2015)

I have been waiting for a successor to Banjo Kazooie x3 I am so glad it's finally happening.


----------



## Obveron (Feb 11, 2015)

I'm looking forward to Cronkers Bad Feather Day, Ukulele-Spitooie, and Goldeyes / Slightly Dark.


----------



## nihlathak (Feb 11, 2015)

So many great things they should be able to accomplish. I'm certain a crowdfunding campaign would raise them shitloads of money.


----------



## tbb043 (Feb 11, 2015)

Xzi said:


> Indeed.  *Rare was awesome before Microshit Games derped them up hard*.  Microsoft has done way too much yo-yoing in quality over the years.



If Rare was ever awesome, it was when they were only making Nintendo published titles . If you add up the entirety of their history, including all the stuff they developed back before that time, even if you ignore MS era,  they were actually a pretty mediocre at best group. For every DKC or Banjo Kazooie, there's a WWF Wrestlemania or Nightmare on Elm Street in their past.I'm guessing most of their supposed brilliance was because during the time they were putting out the good stuff, they had the big N looking over their shoulders, breathing down their necks.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 12, 2015)

If it's a platformer and is as good as Banjo Kazooie on the N64, I will buy two copies for each platform I own that it is available on.
That's how hyped I am


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 12, 2015)

Why there is no GoldenEye 007 HD remaster on Xbox like both BK games & Perfect dark?


----------



## Walker D (Feb 12, 2015)

Why they are not calling David Wise to be part of it? He's one of my favorite composers .-.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Keylogger said:


> Why there is no GoldenEye 007 HD remaster on Xbox like both BK games & Perfect dark?


 
http://mundorare.com/news/2008/10/one-last-martini-to-goldeneye/


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Feb 12, 2015)

something 4 the 3ds!!


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Scans


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2015)

well there goes that hype it will be a 2d scroller by the looks of it...
if it's on pc it will be on steam and those are the kind of games that go on it


----------



## JazzCat.CL (Feb 13, 2015)

bjaxx87 said:


> Scans


Looks beautiful, i love that background art


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2015)

Why do I feel like this is going to essentially look and play like Rayman Origins/Legends? Not that it's a bad thing, but it isn't quite what I was hoping for. I guess with this being a fledgling studio, expecting a 3D adventure out of the gate may have been expecting a bit much.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 13, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Why do I feel like this is going to essentially look and play like Rayman Origins/Legends? Not that it's a bad thing, but it isn't quite what I was hoping for. I guess with this being a fledgling studio, expecting a 3D adventure out of the gate may have been expecting a bit much.


 
You could expect it to be a 3d adventure still..  ...that BG there is just a concept art. The 2 lizard like characters from the scans are not the main characters also..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2015)

they usually don't make them 3d adventure games for the pc it'll be a raymond clone. hype OVER


----------



## Dax_Fame (Feb 13, 2015)

Did these guys have anything to do with the newer Donkey Kongs? If so, will they no longer be helping with those titles??

I am super psyched to see what comes of this


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> they usually don't make them 3d adventure games for the pc it'll be a raymond clone. hype OVER


 
_"We consider it a spiritual successor to Banjo-Kazooie. We want to make a game where you control a fun character, learn new skills, add some new twists to the genre, and also listen to Grant's tunes!"_

_"...we've all been sat on a lot of those ideas since Banjo-Tooie came out."_

_"It should be fun to just run around. If you can nail that, then you're on the right path."_

That doesn't sound like a sidescroller to me. And why should Steam be 2D only? Just look at "A Hat in Time"!

btw, they are considering porting it for the Wii U if there is enough interest.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2015)

bjaxx87 said:


> Just look at "A Hat in Time"!


 
0 results found on steam

i'm calling it 2d platformer with 3dish backgrounds.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bladexdsl said:


> 0 results found on steam


 
Available for preorder:
http://hatintime.com/preorder/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2015)

still calling it


----------



## Nathan Drake (Feb 13, 2015)

bjaxx87 said:


> Available for preorder:
> http://hatintime.com/preorder/


Ah yes, that game that will have been backed two years ago by the end of this June, making far more than the original goal and still taking its sweet, sweet time coming out after having an estimated February 2014 release date based on the Kickstarter page. I mean, I still get what you're saying, but perhaps picking a game that hasn't entered the potentially eternal delay of most big video game Kickstarter projects would have been a better idea to get your point across.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 13, 2015)

pretty much how nearly every Kickstarter game ends up


----------



## bjaxx87 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Ah yes, that game that will have been backed two years ago by the end of this June, making far more than the original goal and still taking its sweet, sweet time coming out after having an estimated February 2014 release date based on the Kickstarter page. I mean, I still get what you're saying, but perhaps picking a game that hasn't entered the potentially eternal delay of most big video game Kickstarter projects would have been a better idea to get your point across.


 
Actually I think my point still stands. Yeah, they failed to deliver on schedule, but does that matter for what I was trying to say? As you said: They made far more than their original goal - which means there is high demand for a true 3D Jump 'n Run Adventure in the spirit of Banjo. The only purpose of "A Hat in Time" is to satisfy that kind of demand. If it wasn't... nobody would care about it.

So what would be the point of  Playtonic Games if they wouldn't try to meet those expectations? We have plenty of New Super Mario Bros. Games, new Donkey Kong Country games, Rayman, linear 3D Jump 'n Runs like Super Mario 3D World. etc., so something like this wouldn't be very innovative. I think just like Gears for Breakfast they are going to please the old Rare fans which are hungry for a new open world Collect-a-Thon and are willing to throw their money at them. 

Sorry, I'm not trying to have a fight here, I just want to see things positive and I really don't see a reason to worry. That concept art? It's just showing the art style, not a preview of a fully finished level. There are no 3D Jump 'n Runs for PC/Steam? Awesome, then there's a market gap! And nearly everyone owns a halfway decent PC, so both fans of the Nintendo and Xbox era will be able to play. (I mean, who owns a Wii U...? I do, but I'm the minority here.) And last but not least nothing in the article sounded like they are developing a sidescroller. I can't believe they are developing a Metroid-style game and try to sell it as a spiritual successor to Banjo-Kazooie! 

Let's just wait and see, I'm sure it will be great!


----------



## Walker D (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeeeeeaaahhh!   They managed to bring David Wise to the project! Holy crap.... Now I'm hyped!

Btw, the people saying that it could be a 2D side scroller make no sense to me... It seems basically impossible based on what has been informed about the game so far... It will be certainly a 3d adventure of some kind, with a major chance to be full of collectables.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 17, 2015)

I still remember the interview with these guys on G4TV...They said people love mediocre games such as donkey kong country, even though they don't know why. I have never played any of their games for the nintendo 64 beyond donkey kong 64, a ridiculously hard game due to the camera issues and controller input lag. (why do so many otherwise great nintendo 64 games surfer from this?) So over all I have very little confidence in their game development powers.


----------



## Walker D (Feb 17, 2015)

chartube12 said:


> I still remember the interview with these guys on G4TV...


um..  got a bit curious about this comments... If you still know the address of it, could you please link this interview?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 17, 2015)

Issac said:


> Hold on a minute...
> 
> 
> Since listing both DKC and Banjo Kazooie, probably won't be either of those. And "Stars of the future" inspired by our "past". Past = dinosaurs, future = starfox.. so a spiritual successor to Starfox adventures? I hope not :/


 


Oh come on, it's still better than that shit game, Star Fox Command.


----------



## chartube12 (Feb 17, 2015)

Walker D said:


> um..  got a bit curious about this comments... If you still know the address of it, could you please link this interview?





I believe its in this video where they make the comment about people loving mediocre games.


----------



## chavosaur (Feb 28, 2015)

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

Upcoming Info of the game coming next month, at a panel titled "A rare reunion, the revival of the 3D platformer" 

Therefore. 


Bladexdsl said:


> 0 results found on steam
> 
> i'm calling it 2d platformer with 3dish backgrounds.




All you hecks betting it was a 2D platformer for whatever reason were hella wrong, and I'm so glad for that. 

Get hype.


----------



## chavosaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Information continues to come out little by little about the game, including a supposed character sneak in, in a recent game informer article. 







In the words of a good friend of mine. 
"I'm telling you, that's a fuckin lizard."

Sauce: http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/...al&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 14, 2015)

Well, I'm happy this is actually turning out to be a 3D adventure. We're really lacking strong full 3D platforming games these days. They just don't have as strong of a place in the market as they used to, and it will be nice to see a game from a reputable team of people breathing a little life back into the genre.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 14, 2015)

Did anyone else notice the connection? Ukulele, banjo? I'm too drunk to read this whore tread


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 30, 2015)

MEET YOUR HEROES EVERYONE!!!






Introducing Yooka, and Laylee!



> Yooka is the chameleon and Laylee, the bat, and if the dynamic and style seems familiar it’s because they were created by Steve Mayles, the same character artist who designed platforming icons Banjo and Kazooie and the modern Kong family during his time at Rare.
> Using their unique abilities, the two characters work together to fight enemies and traverse the world around them. Yooka, being a lizard, uses his tongue like a grappling hook, while Laylee can pick up its partner and fly for a short period of time or unleash a sonar blast. The duo have a variety of moves to draw upon.



Kickstarter begins tomorrow, I will have the trailer up momentarily!

I can't link the exact trailer because I'm on mobile, so here is the official IGN report 

http://m.ign.com/articles/2015/04/3...-to-banjo-kazooie-reveals-its-lead-characters






The game will be coming to Wii U, PS4, Xbox One, and PC, timing dependant in Kickstarter.

EDIT: IGN Debut Video


----------



## Digital.One.Entity (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice play on words there


Looks nice really digging the characters wonder if it will have Voices....


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm backing this thing immediately tomorrow, I cannot WAIT for this game to come out. 

This is the Banjo Kazooie game we all deserve, and after watching that slight teaser, I'm so relieved at how much it LOOKS like an HD version of Banjo&Kazooie. 

So much excitement.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Apr 30, 2015)

I promised myself I wouldn't support another Kickstarter, but damn is this ever tempting. I've wanted a proper Banjo-Kazooie sequel for years and Microsoft never delivered. Really, really hope this comes to fruition as Microsoft doesn't seem interested in the IP anymore..


----------



## GreenZeldaCap (Apr 30, 2015)

Kazooe to Ukelele, I see what they did there.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 30, 2015)

Can't say I like the characters too much. They look weird. At least the bat is kinda cute 
Well, I'm sure they'll grow on me by the time the game comes out. It looks fun in what little was shown in the video, so I'll probably be picking it up on day 1 (maybe I'll back the kickstarter, depends on what rewards they offer  )


----------



## T-hug (Apr 30, 2015)

Reminds me of:


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2015)

Despite the fact that I pretty much decided I would never back a Kickstarter just because of how much of a scam many of them are, this one being from a professional team of well known developers is probably going to be getting my money day one backing. I have absolutely no doubts that this will get fully funded with plenty of extra, and I'm looking forward to the game being completed. I know I'll primarily be drawing on nostalgia when I play this, but I'll take a nice 3D platformer on my PS4.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Apr 30, 2015)

Are they back with Nintendo?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> Are they back with Nintendo?


No. Rare itself is still owned by Microsoft, and otherwise this is a team of ex-Rare members making the game which will be multiplatform as a third party title.


----------



## IpsoFact0 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> No. Rare itself is still owned by Microsoft, and otherwise this is a team of ex-Rare members making the game which will be multiplatform as a third party title.


Is there any evidence to support that this game will be 3rd party? multiplatform?


----------



## chavosaur (Apr 30, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> Is there any evidence to support that this game will be 3rd party? multiplatform?


The fact that the source confirmed it and they said it themselves?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2015)

IpsoFact0 said:


> Is there any evidence to support that this game will be 3rd party? multiplatform?


Besides what chavo said:

"If funded, Yooka-Laylee will be released on Windows, Mac, Xbox One, PlayStation 4, and Wii U. The exact timing of each version is contingent upon the success of the Kickstarter campaign and its stretch goals."

Source: Linked directly from the Playtonic website which said to read said article for details


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 30, 2015)

T-hug said:


> Reminds me of:
> View attachment 18620


 
Lol I thought about the same thing


----------



## Walker D (Apr 30, 2015)

Loved the design of the main characters ...Cool that they found a good way of representing Banjo-Kazooie without making a goofy copy-paste

the hype was not in vain


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2015)

I tought this shit was cancelled?
Whatever tho', wasn't a fan of stuff like Banjo


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 30, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> I tought this shit was cancelled?
> Whatever tho', wasn't a fan of stuff like Banjo


That was the 2012 attempt. This project has actually gotten off the ground and is going swimmingly.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 30, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> That was the 2012 attempt. This project has actually gotten off the ground and is going swimmingly.


 
really now? huh didn't hear anything about that
good on them they deserve it


----------



## mary1517 (May 1, 2015)

Can I scream of joy now? Because I really feel like it!

I'm so happy a good looking, moder, 3d platformer is on the way! Made with dedication and by people that know what to do and how to do. I feel like these days only Nintendo can squeeze a GOOD, true 3D platformer (not a sidescroller with 2.5D graphics), although I haven't seen any untill like... SMG2 maybe...
And it's coming to WiiU, better mark that on my "must have" lists. I have faith in them, they are professionals from the industry not rookies with ambitions only.

Did they ever said when do they want to release that game? 2016 or 17? I guess it depends on the success of the Kickstarter but, let's be hones. They are going to make more then their goal. The question is how much more.

And does anyone remembers Hat in Time? Yeah, I'm still cheering for that game too but don't have that much faith in it.


----------



## Issac (May 1, 2015)

Wii U day 1 purchase!  Happy Happy Lucky!


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2015)

Issac said:


> Wii U day 1 purchase!  Happy Happy Lucky!


 
We're 2! Maybe the only 2


----------



## Catastrophic (May 1, 2015)

I have not played any of the Banjo Kazooie games but I definitely support the fact that ex-rares are actually making games now. I hope they'll get a good headstart for future developments from this.


----------



## mechagouki (May 1, 2015)

Looks like Lilo and Stitch meets Gex 3d to me, I'll wait for reviews...


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2015)

mary1517 said:


> Can I scream of joy now? Because I really feel like it!
> 
> I'm so happy a good looking, moder, 3d platformer is on the way! Made with dedication and by people that know what to do and how to do. I feel like these days only Nintendo can squeeze a GOOD, true 3D platformer (not a sidescroller with 2.5D graphics), although I haven't seen any untill like... SMG2 maybe...
> And it's coming to WiiU, better mark that on my "must have" lists. I have faith in them, they are professionals from the industry not rookies with ambitions only.
> ...


 
A Hat in Time went in beta now, the beta actually has a decent amount of content (at least a couple hours worth in just the main story and if you want to collect all the hidden hourglasses and badge points who knows how much more) and feels much more polished than the alpha, it's not on the level of Banjo Kazooie but it's still pretty addictive 
Looking forward to the full version of it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 1, 2015)

they've completely ripped off b&k and gave them new models! i love it


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2015)

Saw some people complaining about the bat's nose. Maybe it can be a bit smaller, but I think it is fine as it is. I'm guessing the bat is the male and the lizard is the female.

I hope for the best.


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2015)

What kind of world do we live in where a Bat's nose is what has everyone complaining.


----------



## Margen67 (May 1, 2015)

If it's on PC I hope it's not a shitty port


----------



## Zanoab (May 1, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> If it's on PC I hope it's not a shitty port


 

Same here. As long as it is playable and we get proper settings customization (graphics, sounds, controls, etc.), I'll be satisfied. Any other additional improvements would be a bonus in this era of gaming.


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

As much as I loved Banjo Kazooie, I can't help but feel disappointed by what Project Ukulele is shaping up to be. The characters are much less appealing, and the game's design looks outdated. The '90s came and went, and while Banjo Kazooie and Tooie felt fresh up until the year 2000 doesn't mean the same formula will work today. Project Ukulele looks bland, lacks flair and feels like a forced product created to make a quick buck to get things going at the cash-strapped Playtonic Games.

I'd really like to be proven wrong, upon playing the finished game, but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (May 1, 2015)

It looks like the lizard dudes eyelids are permanently being peeled up

Cant unsee. NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## LittleFlame (May 1, 2015)

the perfect song for Banjo fans reading this


[Anime Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira]


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 1, 2015)

LittleFlame said:


> the perfect song for Banjo fans reading this
> 
> 
> [Anime Higurashi no Naku Koro ni Kira]




I'm sorry what does this have to do with Banjo exactly?


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2015)

Incredible

This is the link to the kickstarter, which was posted about 5 minutes ago, and is already about to hit its fully funded goal! 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival

I can now say I'm a proud backer of the project and will be awaiting my console copy of choice in the future!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 1, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I can now say I'm a proud backer of the project and will be awaiting my console copy of choice in the future!


I'm no longer a Kickstarter virgin.


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2015)

Mariko said:


> As much as I loved Banjo Kazooie, I can't help but feel disappointed by what Project Ukulele is shaping up to be. The characters are much less appealing, and the game's design looks outdated. The '90s came and went, and while Banjo Kazooie and Tooie felt fresh up until the year 2000 doesn't mean the same formula will work today. Project Ukulele looks bland, lacks flair and feels like a forced product created to make a quick buck to get things going at the cash-strapped Playtonic Games.
> 
> I'd really like to be proven wrong, upon playing the finished game, but I won't be holding my breath.


 
I know not everyone going to like it, but I feel you are being way to negative for this teaser.


----------



## Osha (May 1, 2015)

It was funded in about 35 minutes, that's insane.
I'm not gonna back it because I'm always worried when it comes to KS, but I'll definitively get the final product when it comes out.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 1, 2015)

my nostalgia vision tells me that people won't be happy with it in the end. no matter what.


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> I know not everyone going to like it, but I feel you are being way to negative for this teaser.



My opinion is, of course, my own, and that's exactly how I feel, regardless of whether you agree with me or not. Rare (collectively, including the former, coattail-riding staff) lost their edge years ago, and they haven't been able to get with the program since the N64 days. Name one successful game they've released on last gen platforms. Kameo? Perfect Dark? Jetpac Refuelled? the Kinect titles? The only title that showed promise was Viva Piñata. Nuts & Bolts was a disaster, to say the least.

I can't help but think that this is just a nostalgia fueled money grab. Look at us! We're former Rare devs! Remember us? We've made a bunch of unsuccessful games, but we promise to do better now. But, we need money. We know what you want, but we need your cash to do it. Why didn't we do it before? We don't really know. All those bad games looked like good ideas at the time. But don't worry. This time will be different. Our new game is called Sancho and Kablooie. Sounds familiar, right? Like those games you loved back in '98 and 2000! This one will be just as good, we promise. And by just as good we mean we'll make a game using the same design, but with, you know, more polygons. Who needs to reinvent themselves, concepts, or even titles, right? Oh, I'm typing away and look, we're already funded! Ka-chiiiiinnnng!


----------



## Walker D (May 1, 2015)

Done in 1 day!! That was fast o.o"

but I guess the hype that was built before the Kickstarter was big enough for it to be funded fast.

My expectations are pretty high ...lets see how close they get to them.

Edit:

OMG ...this David Wise's new music for the game is so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




it still sounds a bit too DK-ish to me though ...but it's a work in progress anyways (beautiful nonetheless)


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2015)

[/media]


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2015)

The game looks like it's going to smash is 1,000,000 stretch goal by today if this keeps up! This means full soundtrack, multiplayer modes for 2 player co-op and multiplayer VS mini games, and a simultaneous day one XBOX ONE, PS4 and Wii U release!!!


----------



## KingVamp (May 1, 2015)

I wish it was online.



Mariko said:


> My opinion is, of course, my own, and that's exactly how I feel, regardless of whether you agree with me or not. Rare (collectively, including the former, coattail-riding staff) lost their edge years ago, and they haven't been able to get with the program since the N64 days. Name one successful game they've released on last gen platforms. Kameo? Perfect Dark? Jetpac Refuelled? the Kinect titles? The only title that showed promise was Viva Piñata. Nuts & Bolts was a disaster, to say the least.


 

Most of that had to do with the publisher and the changing Rare staff, but we will see.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 1, 2015)

The project just passed £500,000 in funding a few moments ago. Closing in on the co-op, and otherwise every stretch goal involving one player content has already been reached.


----------



## Mariko (May 1, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Most of that had to do with the publisher and the changing Rare staff, but we will see.



Oh? So publishers don't want to make successful games and actually force the developers into making bad decisions? They must hate money then. Sounds like publishers alright. Go through the credits of Rare's growing list of increasingly bad, past N64 games, and you'll find most of the Playtonic staff there. In fact, one could argue that people who made Nuts & Bolts are now making Yooka-Laylee.

Anyway, I'm being overly negative in my comments, while in fact I actually want this project to succeed in bringing back the old Rare magic. The realist in me doesn't fully believe in the success of this project, but the dreamer wants this to be the "rarest" game yet. The dreamer is a really tiny part of me, though, and she gets smaller as I get older (and wiser).


----------



## LittleFlame (May 1, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I'm sorry what does this have to do with Banjo exactly?


 
Super Happiness


----------



## Harsky (May 1, 2015)

I watched the Kickstarter video 10 minutes after they launched the project and it was amazing to see the amount of people just increasing faster and faster. Backed the £15 option but with 46 days left, I wonder what other goals there are.


----------



## chavosaur (May 1, 2015)

They hit $1,000,000!!! 

Not only has every stretch goal been hit, now kirkhope, the original composer of Banjo Kazooie, has to play a ukulele outside of E3 this year


----------



## GolfDude (May 2, 2015)

no their stretch goal is in england money.. the 1 million seen is US money.. they need another 400K in US money to hit the 1 million stretch goal..


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2015)

GolfDude said:


> no their stretch goal is in england money.. the 1 million seen is US money.. they need another 400K in US money to hit the 1 million stretch goal..








Already hit.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 2, 2015)

another wise soundtrack i will be downloading


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2015)

We are now at over £900,000. This means all the coop stretch goals have been reached, all the one player stretch goals have been reached, all the enhanced content stretch goals have been reached, and the only thing we haven't gotten to is the guarantee of day one release on consoles. With that said, this is still steadily gaining towards that 1,000,000 mark, so I'd say the future is bright.

Edit: chavosaur regardless of what their Twitter said, the kickstarter is in English pounds and not American USD, so even if they hit $1,000,000, they still have a bit of a ways to go before hitting their actual goal of £1,000,000.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 2, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> What kind of world do we live in where a Bat's nose is what has everyone complaining.


 

Self-entitlement, thinking that they have a right to complain and that everyone should listen to them. AKA, the internet in a nutshell.


----------



## VinsCool (May 2, 2015)

the_randomizer said:


> Self-entitlement, thinking that they have a right to complain and that everyone should listen to them. AKA, the internet in a nutshell.


Because it looks like Stich I guess lol.


----------



## chavosaur (May 2, 2015)

Yea I fucked up reading it. Kind f misconstrued since they didn't  put their dollar/pound sign  

That being said, NOW the actual 1,000,000 has been hit, and new stretch goals have been added

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival/posts/1218423

1.1 million will include the addition of a N64 Shader mode, as well as a Grant Kirkhope revitalized end game credits rap, ala the DK rap. (NOW THEY ARE HERE, PERFORMING FOR YOU)

1.2 million is director commentary and play through


----------



## Deleted User (May 2, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> Yea I fucked up reading it. Kind f misconstrued since they didn't put their dollar/pound sign
> 
> That being said, NOW the actual 1,000,000 has been hit, and new stretch goals have been added
> 
> ...


 
I hope they hit 1.1 million pounds, man. Well, _*AT LEAST*_ 1.1 million.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 2, 2015)

Although the hype train has definitely slowed down since the ridiculousness that was yesterday, 1.1 million pounds will definitely happen. I'm sure 1.2 million pounds will happen too, although I'm not sure if it will happen today or tomorrow.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 3, 2015)

I'll take 27.

You cannot understand how much it makes me happy to get a new collect-a-thon 3D platformer, and by ex-Rare developers at that. The genre has practically been non-existant after the 2D platformer revival _(thanks, New Super Mario Bros. /sarcasm),_ and I can't fathom peoples' aversion to the genre. I hope the overwhelming response teaches Nintendo a lesson that Super Mario 3D World is *not *a substitute for a real 3D Mario.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 3, 2015)

This is how you make a good platforming game, Nuts and Bolts is an insult to the genre.


----------



## HtheB (May 3, 2015)

WE WANT THE UKULELE SOLO! WE WANT THE UKULELE SOLO!


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2015)

Cool, but I didn't 1.2m is much of a stretch goal. Can someone tell them online? Lol


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2015)

*1.2m has been reached.*


----------



## Lycan911 (May 3, 2015)

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival/posts/1219224

New stretch goal added.


----------



## Inriser (May 3, 2015)

Can't wait for the ukulele plays!  I feel like they should add more goals though...


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 3, 2015)

Inriser said:


> Can't wait for the ukulele plays!  I feel like they should add more goals though...


I dunno. I feel like they're running out of ideas for what to add that won't either tack on too much time to the project, or won't defeat various purposes of the project as they've laid them out. Regardless, the Kickstarter project, as most do after the first few days, is starting to run out of steam. I think 1.5m, unless the project gets another amazing boost, will act as a nice, final stretch goal.

I mean, consider:
Day 1 - The project gained around 1,000,000.
Day 2 - The project gained around 200,000.

Day three onward is just going to continue to see lower and lower numbers, which is totally expected when you consider that the majority of people even sort of hyped for this probably backed in these first couple of days.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2015)

Almost 2 million USD? With 44 days to go! Much faster than Mighty No. 9. and higher. x.x

May do this, cuz PC release


----------



## KingVamp (May 3, 2015)

Yeah, I was wondering how good this was doing compare to Might No. 9.


Anyway, looks like some people prefer the classic music and other people are asking for online.


----------



## Harsky (May 3, 2015)

I want a Grant Kirkhope soundtrack where EVERY music is just him blowing into a kazoo.

Either way, I hope these stetch goals doesn't mean we won't seen the game delayed until 2018 but at the same time, I don't want to imagine a rushed game for the 2016 release date.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 3, 2015)

Yooka-Laylee!~!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 3, 2015)

Harsky said:


> I want a Grant Kirkhope soundtrack where EVERY music is just him blowing into a kazoo.
> 
> Either way, I hope these stetch goals doesn't mean we won't seen the game delayed until 2018 but at the same time, I don't want to imagine a rushed game for the 2016 release date.


 
They said they carefully chose stretch goals that wouldn't impact the release date by giving the developers more work to do, so I wouldn't worry about it.
I really hope it reaches the £1.5M stretch goal, an orchestrated soundtrack would be awesome (and I'm definitely going to get one of the perks that has the soundtrack  )



Nathan Drake said:


> I dunno. I feel like they're running out of ideas for what to add that won't either tack on too much time to the project, or won't defeat various purposes of the project as they've laid them out. Regardless, the Kickstarter project, as most do after the first few days, is starting to run out of steam. I think 1.5m, unless the project gets another amazing boost, will act as a nice, final stretch goal.
> 
> I mean, consider:
> Day 1 - The project gained around 1,000,000.
> ...


Except for the people who set a reminder to back it, like I did. I feel like if I back it now then the wait is going to be even more excruciating than if I wait a few weeks


----------



## Xabring (May 4, 2015)

Dang it! Can't wait to be paid soon enough!


----------



## Lycan911 (May 4, 2015)

I really hope for a 3DS version in one of the next stretch goals. Having it on the go would be amazing


----------



## PascalLeroi (May 4, 2015)

Xabring said:


> Dang it! Can't wait to be paid soon enough!


 
You can back now, you will be charged only after the kickstarter has ended, so in 43 days


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 9, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I really hope for a 3DS version in one of the next stretch goals. Having it on the go would be amazing


I doubt the 3DS is strong enough for what they want to do, and considering one of the stretch goals at this point was simply an official "Let's Play", I doubt anymore systems are going to be up for getting this game, at least not before the game actually launches.

Edit: General status update - the project is around at around 1.467 million pounds now. The 1.5 million should happen, but expecting any stretch goals past that to happen is probably unrealistic.


----------



## Xabring (May 10, 2015)

PascalLeroi said:


> You can back now, you will be charged only after the kickstarter has ended, so in 43 days


 
Ok, THAT'S PLENTY of time and as far as I know, it will be funded! awww yeah


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 10, 2015)

ok they got their $$$ now don't disappoint us!


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

Woooo update. First off, the project is super close to the 1.5 million goal. At 1.492 million, the final stretch goal should be hit in the next couple of days. Now, as for content, meet:



Spoiler: Trowzer the Snake











Read about the role of this support character with the terrible yet funny name here: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/playtonic/yooka-laylee-a-3d-platformer-rare-vival/posts/1224831


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2015)

Lol Such a weird design. I guess it going to move similar to the snakes in Q-Bert.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

Well, the project saw an unexpected 10k boost in the past couple of hours and has obtained the final stretch goal as they are right now. I'm a little surprised since otherwise the project has been crawling for the past five days or so.


----------



## KingVamp (May 11, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Well, the project saw an expected 10k boost in the past couple of hours and has obtained the final stretch goal as they are right now. I'm a little surprised since otherwise the project has been crawling for the past five days or so.


Do you mean unexpected?

Anyway, I doubt we will have anymore than 2 stretch goals, if any. It would be nice to have portable versions, but that may be too much on the team.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 11, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> Do you mean unexpected?
> 
> Anyway, I doubt we will have anymore than 2 sketch goals, if any. It would be nice to have portable versions, but that may be too much on the team.


Quite right. Good catch.

And I'm also doubting that we'll see further goals, and I know we won't be getting portable versions. I mean, maybe the Vita (only if Sony decides it's indie enough for them lolsad), but I just don't see the 3DS being strong enough to handle what they want to do.


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2015)

Nathan Drake said:


> Quite right. Good catch.
> 
> And I'm also doubting that we'll see further goals, and I know we won't be getting portable versions. I mean, maybe the Vita (only if Sony decides it's indie enough for them lolsad), but I just don't see the 3DS being strong enough to handle what they want to do.


New 3ds? Not that the portable version has to be an exact copy. 

Btw, they pass 2m.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> New 3ds? Not that the portable version has to be an exact copy.
> 
> Btw, they pass 2m.


 

You sure? Still says they're at 1.5 mil on the Kickstarter page.


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2015)

Hyro-Sama said:


> You sure? Still says they're at 1.5 mil on the Kickstarter page.


Lol Yeah, it switch to $ on its own and I don't notice it.


----------



## Walker D (May 12, 2015)

I really thought that they should had contacted _2 Player Productions_, so that the making of the game could be documented properly ...a pity

Other then that, they have a good amount of good things to deliver, with all those Stretch-goals reached


----------



## KingVamp (May 12, 2015)

They did add another stretch goal.


----------



## Lycan911 (May 12, 2015)

KingVamp said:


> They did add another stretch goal.


 
Which is nothing special. I was really hoping for a 3DS version or physical console releases, but they wrote in the FAQ that they don't have plans for physical console releases.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 13, 2015)

these guys are DLC hungry already


----------

